# MOH - Moho Resources



## System (6 September 2018)

Moho Resources was incorporated for the primary purpose of acquiring, exploring and developing gold, nickel and copper mineral projects in Australia.

The Company is exploring three prospective projects in Queensland and Western Australia in proximity to historical and current gold and nickel mines. In Queensland the Company believes there is potential for the discovery of large gold mineralised systems under shallow cover. In Western Australia the Company is pursuing exploration targets for nickel and gold mineralisation close to the high grade Silver Swan nickel deposit and is following up targets for gold in an underexplored greenstone belt in Western Australia's wheatbelt.

As a result of expert review and reinterpretation of existing data by Moho's team of technical consultants and acquisition of new geophysical and geochemical data at each project, the Company believes the projects have substantial potential for the discovery of commercially viable gold and nickel mineralisation.

It is anticipated that MOH will list on the ASX during September 2018.

https://www.mohoresources.com.au


----------



## greggles (12 February 2020)

Moho Resources fired up yesterday after announcing results from its second RC drill program at the East Sampson Dam prospect 50km north of Kalgoorlie.







Some solid intersections there but by the company's own admission there are gaps that will need to be explored by additional drilling.

Modelling of the new data is ongoing and further drilling is planned by Moho for Q2 2020 to further define the limits of gold mineralisation at the East Sampson Dam Prospect and to test nearby target areas within the Silver Swan North Project area.

The MOH share price surged 172.73% yesterday, increasing from 4.6c at the open to 12c at the close with an intraday high of 13.5c. Volume was almost 30 million shares.

With more drilling planned next quarter this is definitely one for gold bugs to keep an eye on.


----------



## barney (13 February 2020)

greggles said:


> With more drilling planned next quarter this is definitely one for gold bugs to keep an eye on.




Some good grades there.  Tightly held with very low market cap so plenty of potential upside.

Their biggest concern is lack of cash. Recent small cap raise of +$380K at 6 cents but only $250K left in the bank. Another CR will no doubt be in the pipeline. Hopefully they can get a couple of long term larger investors interested.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 November 2022)

_At Burracoppin, preliminary geochemical review has identified anomalous lithium values of more than 20 parts per million (ppm) in sparsely sampled soils within Areas 1, 3 and 4, which are situated in higher relief (non drainage) areas._

_It also demonstrated that soils that recorded lithium in high relief areas also contained high levels of some of the LCT-associated elements.

Moho will now undertake field mapping, further soil sampling and geochemical analysis over areas with high lithium and REE prospectivity to define drill targets. __It will then carry out aircore and/or reverse circulation drilling of identified targets._

..... on a scale of 1 to 10, the most recent statement from MOH would have to be one of the softest I've seen.

The Company had $1.22M in cash as at 30 September 2022, including receiving $1,245,973 through an oversubscribed placement with strong demand from sophisticated and professional investors.

As well as the Burracoppin REE work near Esperance, there is also the Black Swan South Nickel prospect NE of Kal where early RC drilling is completed, and nearby Dukes Nickel Targets, drilling likely to happen when compliance surveys done.

There appears to be a discontinuity between aspiration, cash and timing: is it worthy enough to enter in the December competition, though?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 November 2022)

Moho Quick Facts:
10 Projects 
2 states 
5 Commodities
Over 5,500sq.km of Exploration ground 
2 Joint Ventures with IGO
Over 30,000m of drilling completed 
Over 12 individual drill campaigns
Market Cap around $5 million

_(- tipped for Dec comp  @ 2.4c)_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Moho Quick Facts:
> 10 Projects
> 2 states
> 5 Commodities
> ...



I looked at MOH today and believe traders in this little piglet may have been abducted by a recent interstellar visitor to our galaxy, called Oumuamua whose crew communicate in a tonal language approximating to our ears as moh moh moh. 

The UFO Committee at the hotel say, on good authority from their Chairman who owns the latest Hallicrafters SX-110 Radio that the last communication from them was "moh". 

Sales are light on in MOH.












Is there any recent news on MOH?

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I looked at MOH today and believe traders in this little piglet may have been abducted...
> Sales are light on in MOH. Is there any recent news on MOH?



Selecting MOH for the Dec tipping comp was a clever ploy by _Yrs Truly_ to maintain a solid position in_ "A Different View of Things". _It seems to be working; by MOH not dropping in price, not even trading, others must do well to challenge my spot. 

Other than that, some news (it's a minnow explorer, there's always news) may see it surge.

Though I am somewhat distressed that nobody commented on the embedded jokes, both geological.

(Spelling them out; *Moh's scale of hardness* from talc to diamond, and the *Mohorovičić discontinuity*, 'twixt earth's crust and mantle.)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sales are light on in MOH
> gg



_Mo' better news_: a trade went through.

 Some $3500 @ $0.24 close to close (must be professionals)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Mo' better news_: a trade went through.
> 
> Some $3500 @ $0.24 close to close (must be professionals)



I await Mo' news.

Good tactics for the comp.. 

I am in 12th down from 3rd place with CVN , and you, you ba****d are in 13th. Both on 0% change. 

( I never called him a ba****d, the ba****d. )

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I await Mo' news.
> 
> Good tactics for the comp..
> 
> ...



That's the comp.... The only MOH trade today was on CXA, not ASX, so I guess it didn't register the 4% rise. (will only squawk if it affects EoM)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> That's the comp.... The only MOH trade today was on CXA, not ASX, so I guess it didn't register the 4% rise. (will only squawk if it affects EoM)



Moh moh.

It dipped yesterday to this month's starting price. 

No shares traded today, not the first time this month.

If @Dona Ferentes wins on 0% gain nor loss I will have to re-think my Competition strategy.

MOH has now moved in to 8th place with barely a couple of grand in $ traded this month. 

Moh moh. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (13 December 2022)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No shares traded today, not the first time this month.
> 
> If @Dona Ferentes wins on 0% gain nor loss I will have to re-think my Competition strategy.
> 
> MOH has now moved in to 8th place with barely a couple of grand in $ traded ..



8th, 5th, 9th... Wha'eva. One announcement 'n I can win this comp. LoL


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No shares traded today, not the first time this month.
> 
> If @Dona Ferentes wins on 0% gain nor loss I will have to re-think my Competition strategy.
> 
> MOH has now moved in to 8th place with barely a couple of grand in $ traded ..



8th, 5th, 9th... Wha'eva. One announcement 'n I can win this comp. LoL


----------

